# Abandoned garden centre, West London



## rodjer-s (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all !!!

This is my first post, with a lot more to come with some luck.

The garden centre is very very run down, It has been empty for 10 yrs plus from what I know, but i cant find any other info on it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 23, 2013)

It seems quite a small explore but it has a certain charm to it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice, good to see something abit diffrent


----------



## theheap (Oct 20, 2013)

The grounds look as if they are being maintained.


----------

